

The declining value of redundant news content on the web - Dylanfm
http://publishing2.com/2008/05/04/the-declining-value-of-redundant-news-content-on-the-web/

======
jraines
Or as someone commented on Friendfeed, "I don't read Techcrunch, the ENTIRE
INTERNET reads it to me."

~~~
nertzy
That's pretty much the reason I don't watch CNN or read the New York Times.
Why do I need to read the same editorial that 100 of my friends just read?

